# Modifier SM



## Partha (Aug 31, 2009)

Can anyone provide some insight into usage of modifier SM? Effect on payment/payer specific.

Thanks!


----------



## jgf-CPC (Aug 31, 2009)

*SM modifier*

What I have known of the SM mod is that it "denotes a second opinion and should only be used when there is a question concerning a diagnosis or the options for surgery or other treatment of a health condition" and it is attached to the E&M code used


----------



## Partha (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you


----------

